# struts logic:iterate



## fuzzycontrol (1. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Tabelle dessen Zeilen ich mit <logic:iterate> erstellen lasse

Nun würde ich gerne in der ersten Spalte noch eine lfd Nr einfügen, die automatisch generiert werden soll, also nicht mit in der Form stehen sollen.


----------



## fuzzycontrol (1. Nov 2006)

gut, also mit 

<logic:iterate ... indexId="index" >

klappt das ja schon mal. Nur fängt das leider bei 0 an.

Kann man den auch noch noch überreden mit 1 anzufangen?


----------



## SlaterB (1. Nov 2006)

http://struts.apache.org/1.0.2/struts-logic.html#iterate


----------



## fuzzycontrol (2. Nov 2006)

wie gesagt, ich kann den Parameter offset angeben

nur dann schneidet er mir den Nullten Datensatz bei offset="1"

Es soll mir aber alle Datensätze ausspucken und trotzdem die lfdNr bei 1 beginnen.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Nov 2006)

> wie gesagt
wo? 

tja, also für diese Art von Darstellung gibts wohl nix automatisches (soweit ich das sehe),
wäre auch schwer, der nächste möchte +2, der nächste +17*4005 usw.

du hast ja den Index in der Variablen 'index', diese kannst du doch beliebig verändern, 
oder wird das irgendwo automatisch verwendet?

<c:set var="myIndex" value="${index+1}" />
oder auch
<c:set var="index" value="${index+1}" />


----------



## HLX (2. Nov 2006)

Es gibt einen guten Grund, warum Struts für die Nummerierung nicht parat hält.

Die laufende Nummer ist etwas inhaltliches und nichts grafisches. Von daher sollte Sie in der ActionForm erzeugt und dort der Tabelle hinzugefügt werden.


----------

